# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  Low Glucose

## crazyhorse666

Well I just got my blood test back and it showed my glucose is low (63 mg/dl) They say the healthy range is 65-99mg/dL. just wondering how I should respond or if this is normal being a on the low side. I eat all clean food no soda or junk. Im worried that this is slowing my gains! Oh ya im 23 have 3 serious years lifting 6'1'' 210lbs 14%bodyfat and finshed my first cycle of test E 1 month ago. :Hmmmm:

----------

